# insurance



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

I know rooting voids warranty. Always wondered if it voided insurance also. Wanting to root my wife's tbolt, and buy it has cracked screen needing replaced under insurance. Should I wait for replacement?


----------



## CaMelGuY1337 (Jul 23, 2011)

Chasm31 said:


> I know rooting voids warranty. Always wondered if it voided insurance also. Wanting to root my wife's tbolt, and buy it has cracked screen needing replaced under insurance. Should I wait for replacement?


Being with Sprint I can tell you their policy and would think that this is a universal thing among carriers. Rooting DOES NOT void your insurance. It's there for mainly physical things that go wrong with the phone. I.E. my EVOs back speaker went out after rooting...I thought I would have to unroot for them to fix it. Then I got to thinking to myself, they shouldn't have a problem replacing something like that because changing software wouldn't make the speaker mess up...which the totally did with no problem. Heck, you can usually return the phone to completely stock anyway and never have to worry about loosing the warranty. Though, I suppose that could be taken as "cheating the system". 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pretty much my take on it. I don't understand why rooting voids hardware malfunction. But yeah I pay insurance to keep me honest unlike most noobs who have ruined it for alot of us. That new verizon policy is killer.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya u can always cheat the system. and unroot it. i mean as long as people arent messing up the phone software wise and trying to take it back in. I dont see a problem with unrooting and taking it in for a replacement. As long as its something hardware wise.


----------



## CaMelGuY1337 (Jul 23, 2011)

Chasm31 said:


> That new verizon policy is killer.


What does the Verizon policy say? Are they totally hating on rooted devices?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

CaMelGuY1337 said:


> What does the Verizon policy say? Are they totally hating on rooted devices?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


im wondering the same thing?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"CaMelGuY1337 said:


> What does the Verizon policy say? Are they totally hating on rooted devices?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Yes. And anytime you use ins to replace a phone it voids your vzw warrenty anyway. And no the ins doesn't care if your phone is rooted

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------

